# Enclosing Type



## Gast (16. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand erklären was man unter einem _Enclosing Type_ versteht? Wofür wird er benutzt und wann sollte man ihn einsetzen?
Sowohl hier, als auch die Suche bei Google hat mir keine befriedigende Antwort geliefert.

mfg
Gast


----------



## byte (16. Jan 2007)

enclosing bedeutet einschließend.

Damit ist eine innere Klasse gemeint. Also ein Typdefinition, die sich innerhalb einer Typdefinition befindet.


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> enclosing bedeutet einschließend.
> 
> Damit ist eine innere Klasse gemeint. Also ein Typdefinition, die sich innerhalb einer Typdefinition befindet.



Das hatte ich bereits rausgefunden, aber trotzdem danke.

Aber wann und warum setze ich die Dinger am besten ein?


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jan 2007)

a) Innere Kalssen sind "nested classes". Die "enclosing class" ist die _einschließende_ Klasse. Also die Typdefinition, die sich um eine andere herum befindet.

b) Wann und Warum: Einmal siehe hier, außerdem kommt bsi so etwas noch Komfort dazu. Siehe

```
button.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
  //innere Klasse
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
  {}
});
```


----------

